# Unidentified Batteries



## Modyrts (1/1/19)

Hi guys n gals of the forums

So just this weekend a mate of mine came by and dropped off a bunch of his vape gear for servicing

In the gear was a set of batteries. Issue is he doesnt know what batteries they are and we'd really like to know what they are 

I believe they are Samsung batteries based on the markings under the positive terminal and on the negative end as well as construction, possibly 25rs but not sure as ive never rewrapped any of my other samsung batteries.






Dirt on battery is from previous wrap that i took off


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

not sure about those batteries @Modyrts 

I dont know what the markings are under the wraps

But found this for you on the Samsung 25R
https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...-fake-18650-battery-featuring-the-samsung-25r

Take a look and scroll down - they show the markings under the wraps

Let us know if you find out what they are

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (1/1/19)

From what i gather they are definitely Samsung 25rs

The print matches up and the 0(8) marking on the negative terminal from what ive been able to find is only found on the 25r

Many thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------

